# Schutzhund in colorado



## wolfspirit30 (Jul 6, 2013)

I live in the Denver, Colorado area and I am looking to learn how to do decoy work. I am originally from Omaha, Ne, and my dad was in Schutzhund back home, but he passed away and I never got to learn and the club changed when I talked to the guy who ran it. They were not looking for anybody to train, so i never got to learn. I did contact one of the local clubs here, and the guy I talked to said he could use someone, but then I never heard back. I know from talking to a few guys that some of the clubs usually have their own clicks and rarely want to teach others. Next year I am looking at getting a male shepherd, but for the time being I would like to learn and get around it.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Front range hundesport and black diamond are the two clubs I have experience with. I liked the atmosphere of both, although not sure how you could learn to do actual decoy work. Contact them and see, no harm in asking and getting advice. I think contacting the DVG may help you out as well. I know you need to of worked as a helper for at least a year with a club to apply to be a decoy through the DVG.

There are numerous other clubs in the area. High Plains schutzhund club, ponderosa schutzhund club although last I heard they didnt have a field so they may not be together for much longer.

I did some training with sean miller at the american canine academy a few years ago, he's a national judge and decoy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfspirit30 (Jul 6, 2013)

*colorado schutzhund*

i talked to high planes and going to go there tomorrow. hopefully to get started in helper work.


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd recommend Black Diamond in Erie. They're super friendly to newcomers and really nice about answering any questions you might have. I asked some pretty basic questions my first time there and they were incredibly friendly about answering. They do both ScH and Mondio so you'd have some options there as well.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I'd highly recommend Tim and Lori Cruser at "Come, Sit and Stay." They are more into commercial training these days, but I believe he won the SchH nationals two times. He is a bit hard core and will tell you if your dog doesn't have what it takes. He has decoyed national trials. He is not inexpensive.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How did it go at High Plains?


----------

